# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Marketing - my arch nemesis!

## KimH

As some of you might already know, I am a full time employed accountant with one private client on the side.  I am at that point where it is time to focus my attention of building up a client base and starting my own business.  Absolutely everything is in place, however my downfall is marketing.  I have no real clue on how to get clients.... simply put my marketing skills suck!  I have tried advertising on various sites (Gumtree, Kalahariads.net) which is a total waste of time as these sites are flooded with other hopeful potential business owners.

Any suggestions, comments and advice would be most appreciated.

----------


## Perform Computers

Hi Kim,

I also have my own business, sole prop IT.

Marketing ideas could be:

Cold calling
Flyers ( distributed in post office post boxes. Handing them out at intersections just looks tacky )
Attending business breakfasts ( I have attended these before. You only really get referrals once the group gets to "know" you. Meaning you'll have to subscribe )
Word of mouth
Asking friends & family if they need your services
Sending out newsletters
Radio ad's
Asking for referrals from current clients ( You can approach your current clients, but that would be poaching. Waiting 3 months after you've left the company to approach them would be viable ).
Advertising on Gumtree etc ( I know you've tried it, but keep on doing it. Doesn't cost you anything ).
Facebook ad
Website with SEO 

All of the above depends if you have a marketing budget. I personally have a marketing budget. The amount is R0,00 lol

I do cold calling. Walking into SME's dropping off business cards ( See my thread "Calling all cold calling guru's" )

Cold calling is tedious & horrible, but it DOES work. The flyer thing I also tried, and that is also effective. I'm soon starting the monthly newsletter, and from what I've heard, it's worth a shot.

It really just depends on your marketing budget. if you have the cash then you could go all out & advertise on KFM or in the newspapers.

I see you're in Cape Town, so am I. Drop me a private message telling me what you do exactly in your line of work, maybe I could throw some leads your way.

----------

KimH (28-Feb-11)

----------


## KimH

Hi Andrew,
Thanks for the amazing and detailed response.
My advertising budget is pretty much the same as yours :-)

Cold calling if done properly works like a charm, the previous company I was employed at did very aggressive cold calling, to the point where they would not leave until a client had signed the 24 page contract - certainly not the way I want to do business - I am kind of old fashioned in that regard and would have a hard time 'forcing' anyone into utilsing my business services.  Word of mouth is most definitely the best form of advertising ever, the only drawback is of course earning the reputation in the first place.

I think the most difficult and limiting part of marketing the business for me is the fact that I am still employed full time and you cannot effectively search for new business after hours, potential clients want to see you during business hours - I am very tempted to throw caution to the wind and do this properly - resigning and then going full speed ahead, the cautious side of me says this would be stupid.  Aaarrrrrrrrghhhhhh!!

----------


## Perform Computers

Remember, clients HATE contracts that bind them for x-amount of months. They LOVE "month-to-month" contracts. Also, getting clients is obviously a process. I have this client that it took about 2 months of constant meetings ( which never happened because the manager is never there or is always busy ), but I got it. I used those 2 months to become the manager's right hand's best friend. He basically sang my praises every chance he got. When I finally did have the meeting in last week, it took 2 minutes for the boss to say, "No problem. Sign us up"

Yes I drove out there a lot, but luckily I have a client in the same business park, so it wasn't that bad.

I did exactly what you're afraid of. I left my job and went on my own. Was it hard? YES! Is it still hard? Yes, but not so much. Then again, I knew in my heart this is what I must do, and it's my passion, my dream if you could put it that way.

Maybe ask someone you trust to market for you? Give them 40% of any lead that becomes an invoice. Obviously ask someone with an IQ higher than 5, otherwise they'll make your future company look like an idiot.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Kim,

I can most certainly empathise with your situation, as I've been there before! Maybe it's a thing with us accounting types - we hate marketing.

Speaking from my point of view, I don't like being pushy when it comes to marketing.

I have found that, apart from referrals (the best form of marketing, in my opinion), you need to earn some credibility out there, and then the business will come to you.

How do you earn credibility when you don't have a client base yet?

What about starting a blog, filled with regular articles, with tips and tricks to do with accounting and bookkeeping, or even general office management? Something that show-cases your skills and knowledge, without any payment expected? You could promote the blog on TFSA, or on Facebook, as a signature link in your emails, or any other medium you use. The trick is to keep it updated regularly.

You could even start a regular series of articles on TFSA - become known as the accounting guru here!

When you get to the point where, if someone needs the services you offer and your name comes to mind at that time, you are on a winning streak!

----------

KimH (28-Feb-11)

----------


## adrianh

Kim - what service do you want to provide to your clients?

Bookkeeping, admin?

----------


## KimH

Apologies for the late response, payroll year end today and an uninteresed accounts clerk - what fun!

Neville, you hit the nail right on the head in terms accounting types and marketing  :Smile:  
Blogging and a few articles sounds like a brilliant idea, providing of course that Dave doesn't mind.

We do have a few business networking groups in my area that I plan on researching a bit more as well - time to take a big girl pill and rev up the old socialising engine. (another drawback of us accounting types, generally our social skills are a tad introverted).

Adrian, my main aim is to start up a business management consulting firm - specialising in Business Management, HR, Information Technology, etc.  There are thousands of accounting/bookkeeping firms out there, and the latter part of my career has been spent fixing small companies in trouble - I have decided that I can add much more value to small business owners that don't neccessarily have the knowledge or skill.  Added to that the majority of small business owners can't afford the overinflated fees that bmc's generally charge - my fees would be calculated in accordance with the needs and affordability of each individual client.

----------


## Dave A

> Blogging and a few articles sounds like a brilliant idea, providing of course that Dave doesn't mind.


Why on earth would I mind? Good advice and information is always appreciated.  :Thumbup:

----------

KimH (01-Mar-11)

----------


## KimH

> Why on earth would I mind? Good advice and information is always appreciated.


Thanking you most kindly sir.   :Smile:

----------


## KimH

Eish!!!
I decided to take out a paid ad on a popular advertising site, EVERY single response I received was other people trying to sell me their services and/or products!!
Unsolicited marketing irritates me beyond words.

----------


## Justloadit

> Eish!!!
> I decided to take out a paid ad on a popular advertising site, EVERY single response I received was other people trying to sell me their services and/or products!!
> Unsolicited marketing irritates me beyond words.


Yes I get this kak too, goes with the territory, I just tell them  to sod off.

----------


## Perform Computers

Well, on a good note, I got a new client a few days ago. :-)

What did it take? I walked in, dropped off a business card, and left. That's it! Boss wasn't even there. They called me a day later, to fix some e-mail problem. After that they were very pleased with my work, and after a month of doing this and that for them ( paid invoices ), they decided to sign an SLA. And I now also do their e-mail & domain hosting!

All this from a single walk in with a single business card. 5 pc +1 server company.

It is possible. Hang in there.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Eish!!!
> I decided to take out a paid ad on a popular advertising site, EVERY single response I received was other people trying to sell me their services and/or products!!
> Unsolicited marketing irritates me beyond words.


Eish. If you are going to spend money on paid advertising, I wouldn't go with advertising sites, per say.

I would have a website set up and pay for a Google Adwords campaign to attract potential customers. That, or set up a Facebook page, invite all your friends and then run a paid Facebook advertising campaign. (I've received good results here.)

The ultimate would be to do both simultaneously.  :Smile:  In my opinion, having a web presence nowadays is essential.

Good luck.  :Smile:

----------

KimH (06-Mar-11)

----------


## Scarab

Hello there,

I can so relate to what you have said.  I have an idea or two for you.  You are welcome to contact me on info@scarabmarketingandconsulting.com

Regards

Cara

----------


## Dave A

Hi Cara,

I guess you won't be dealing with social media marketing in that one-on-one chat you want then  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wynn

> the latter part of my career has been spent fixing small companies in trouble - I have decided that I can add much more value to small business owners that don't neccessarily have the knowledge or skill.  Added to that the majority of small business owners can't afford the overinflated fees that bmc's generally charge - my fees would be calculated in accordance with the needs and affordability of each individual client.


You've come to the right place, become our guru and work will flow!

----------

KimH (25-May-11)

----------


## Scarab

Hello there to everyone,

I have read the entire threat and it just ego's that which I have found over so many years in marketing.
Many people are very good at what they do, but the moment it comes to marketing then the wheels are off the wagon, so to speak. lol lol

The irony is that the business owners, or like some of my fellow TFSA's, prospective business owners, are looking for those clients but even thou we are in the information age, for some or other reason the information does not get to the people that need it.

Marketing is a very expensive exercise.  Most mediums that one can use, does not give a quantifiable result. I have seen to many small new businesses go down, because they could not get hold of clients.

I have been in sales and marketing for the past 21 years and have decided that something has to be done about the situation.  I believe that the more small businesses we can have that is successful in South Africa the better our economy will do and the best part of all is that the consumers will actually get that service and support that we all were once used to.

Like so many of the TFSA members have mentioned, budget, where marketing is concerned, is always a problem. However, it shouldn't be if you have a measurable result.  

Let me ask you the following question:  Will it make a difference to your business if the marketing you do can actually generate you an additional income instead of costing you?

Well, that is my penny's worth for the day.  I feel privileged to finally find myself amongst like minded people.

----------

Dave A (26-May-11)

----------


## Chatmaster

Just a quick one. Avoid paying for advertising for now. You will certainly dump money in the water if you lack the marketing skills to do it right.

Can I through a few FREE marketing ideas your way?

As an accountant it is important to get people to trust and respect you before you will get some referrals. So here are a few ideas I would like to mention thinking about current issues.


Have you thought of approaching a newspaper or two in your area with a good written article. I for one would like to know more about the new PIS. How does it work and how does it effect my business.Have you thought about presenting a seminar to business owners in your area about the new Companies Act and how it would effect their businesses if they are CC's for example.Have you thought of releasing a press release regarding concerns about the implementation of the new companies act?

These are a few suggestions to get the creative juices flowing.

Now I want to ask.

Do you have a website yet? (Very important! Especially if you are looking for local business)

Where would you say is your target market located? 

In your suburb or city?
In your Province?
Country wide?

What have you done do let people in that target area know of your existence and that you are knowledgeable, professional and worth their trouble to contact you?

----------

KimH (25-May-11)

----------


## KimH

What I have done this far is network with other small business owners that I know in my area - we have an unofficial network system in place now (no fees - just cross referrals), my reasoning there is that essentially us little guys have to stick together and promote each other's businesses, the majority of us have done our time in the corporate world and are more than happy to leave that world to those that want the stress, politic'ing and other bullcrap that goes with 'climbing the corporate ladder'.  
In addition to that I run a small weekly free ad - which has netted me an accounting client in the form of a wine farm in Paarl (absolutely enjoying the experience).
I am also cheeky and squizz Gumtree for companies looking for half day bookkeepers - this has netted me 2 clients so far.

I am in the process of building my own website - design is done, just working (deleting, typing, deleting, typing...) on the content in my spare time.  We have an IT sales division as well (building up for hubby and youngest son) - so I'm setting up Open Cart online store as well.  

I have also set up an iblog and send out a monthly newsletter to everyone I know  :Big Grin: 

The accounting firm I worked for some years ago is also pushing overflow work my way - so from an accounting perspective I am at half capacity now.  I will continue on this course until such time that the IT sales is online and then address how many more clients I can take on without sacrificing my service levels.  I would prefer to keep my base manageable, I have no intention of hiring additional staff this year.

Thanks for the free advice Chatmaster,... it's always welcome  :Wink:

----------


## apprepcen

> Flyers ( ... Handing them out at intersections just looks tacky )


This idea will work and not look tacky if you get a few young girls from a model agency to do it. It should preferably be in the summer though, because then they don't have to wear a lot of clothes to keep warm.  :Big Grin:

----------


## IanF

Flyers do work when they advertise the right thing or are remembered when received at the right time. 
But like an ad the more it is repeated the more it is remembered. 
The best marketing is word of mouth.

----------


## wynn

Peter Carruthers used to consult with small businesses that were in trouble and that led to 'Business Warriors' through 'Petes Weekly' (PW is still going incidently)

He found that by the time most small businesses decided to consult, it was too late, that is why he started 'Crashproof Your Business' so that Small Business Owners could avoided the pitfalls of doing business.

Perhaps a small investment in the book 'Crashproof your Business' by Peter Currethers and instead of spending money advertising for business, advertise and hold a small free seminar at your local library hall (usually reasonably priced) offering to help small businesses from getting into trouble in the first place and then for a fee consulting those who are in trouble.

That I am sure will give you plenty of clients, those that attended and the people they speak to.

----------

